# Coleslaw one more time



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Nappa cabbage 5 cups. coarsely chopped  1 cup carrots,shreddedl white and green parts of onions about 3/4 cup add I 8 oz.. can of water chestnuts drained and sliced.add 2-3 tab. toasted sesame seeds season with 1/4 cup veggie oil,1-2 tea. dark sesame oil, 2 tab. sugar or spenda, 1-2 tab. cilantro rough chopped. salt and pepper to taste, 1/2 tea, ground ginger 2 tab. white balsamic vinegar,1-2 tab. soy sauce. toss all the veggies and sesame seeds to mix them.blend all dressing ingredients in small bowl   make sure to blend well Pour over veggies and toss to cover then cover bowl and put in fridg for 2 hours toss again and serve.
kades


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2013)

Is napa cabbage the wrinkly one? And did you mean green onions? 

This sounds yummy!!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> Is napa cabbage the wrinkly one? And did you mean green onions?
> 
> This sounds yummy!!!


 It's the wrinkled one sure nuff and yes green onions both the green and white parts. 
kades


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2013)

Does napa cabbage taste different? I have a regular cabbage and thought I might give this a go tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> Does napa cabbage taste different? I have a regular cabbage and thought I might give this a go tonight.


 Ive used both Alix and I taste no difference I think it depends on the person eating it 
kades


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2013)

Alrighty then! I'm going to make this tomorrow. I'll let you know how the family liked it. Thanks kadesma, this will hit the spot perfectly. I think I'm going to do either pork chops or tenderloin. Heeeey...maybe I'll do pork chops with your onion gravy and have a kadesma dinner night!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2013)

This sounds similar to one I've made that included using crushed ramen noodles and toasted slivered almonds, love it!  Thanks Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds similar to one I've made that included using crushed ramen noodles and toasted slivered almonds, love it! Thanks Ma!


 
Welcome Dawg
ma


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2013)

It was the water chestnuts and the balsamic vinegar that sold me. I make that other coleslaw too and we all love it. You need a little crunch in there. Mmmmmm!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> Alrighty then! I'm going to make this tomorrow. I'll let you know how the family liked it. Thanks kadesma, this will hit the spot perfectly. I think I'm going to do either pork chops or tenderloin. Heeeey...maybe I'll do pork chops with your onion gravy and have a kadesma dinner night!


 That sounds like an idea Alix Hope it works out to make the family happy.
kades


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a question about cole slaw, Kades. I threw out some really tasty cole slaw...the vinegary kind...the other day because it had been in the fridge for a week. It seems to  me, though, that there's really nothing to spoil. I'm thinking it just might pickle, or ferment a bit. What are you thoughts on this?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

Constance said:


> I have a question about cole slaw, Kades. I threw out some really tasty cole slaw...the vinegary kind...the other day because it had been in the fridge for a week. It seems to me, though, that there's really nothing to spoil. I'm thinking it just might pickle, or ferment a bit. What are you thoughts on this?


 I've never really pickled anything Connie so I won't be of much help it seems to me that it just might pickle and not spoil . Let's see if anyone else can help us out.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2013)

Constance said:


> I have a question about cole slaw, Kades. I threw out some really tasty cole slaw...the vinegary kind...the other day because it had been in the fridge for a week. It seems to  me, though, that there's really nothing to spoil. I'm thinking it just might pickle, or ferment a bit. What are you thoughts on this?



It will keep for a long time, both cabbage and vinegar will last a very long time separately, together, almost forever!   (Well, a few weeks anyway)  Maybe you can save it.....


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like another winner Kadesma.

I love using Napa cabbage for cole slaw. I prefer slicing the cabbage by hand and napa cabbage really slices nicely. The wrinkles help and so does the shape.


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2013)

What I have always like about Napa cabbage is that it is a smaller cabbage and when used you don't have enough for an army. Whether it be for cole slaw or a boiled dinner. The darker richer green of the leaves is more attractive.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Sounds like another winner Kadesma.
> 
> I love using Napa cabbage for cole slaw. I prefer slicing the cabbage by hand and napa cabbage really slices nicely. The wrinkles help and so does the shape.


 I like Nappa cabbage best of them all. It's so tasty and easier to cut. Glad you like the recipe.
kades


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2013)

Alix said:


> Is napa cabbage the wrinkly one?


Napa cabbage has the elongated heads. Savoy is the wrinkly one. Although, technically speaking, they all have some wrinkles.

Napa:







Savoy:


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2013)

I use regular cabbage for Kimchee because we don't grow Savoy. I must say that when I have bought cabbage at the store, it is much tougher than the cabbage we get from the garden. The garden cabbage is also sweeter than store-bought cabbage.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I use regular cabbage for Kimchee because we don't grow Savoy. I must say that when I have bought cabbage at the store, it is much tougher than the cabbage we get from the garden. The garden cabbage is also sweeter than store-bought cabbage.


 How right you are. Cabbage we grow ourselves is so much more tender and sweet. I know we must shop for things but growing as much as we can sure helps and it does spoil us 
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2013)

I have difficulty getting regular cabbage sliced thin enough for me to eat 2ndary to a teeth issue. I was happy to find pre-cut "angel hair" at the store, something that they don't always carry. Now, I could get out the mandoline, but that would be too easy. I have to try Napa cabbage and see if I can get it to slice the way that works best for me.   Or is it savoy I should buy> I'm confused.  I just woke up from a siesta.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I have difficulty getting regular cabbage sliced thin enough for me to eat 2ndary to a teeth issue. I was happy to find pre-cut "angel hair" at the store, something that they don't always carry. Now, I could get out the mandoline, but that would be too easy. I have to try Napa cabbage and see if I can get it to slice the way that works best for me. Or is it savoy I should buy> I'm confused. I just woke up from a siesta.


 I would use the Nappa, savoy is beautiful but to me it's not as tender and easy to cut.
Kades


----------

